# old text on tees



## friedchicken (Apr 30, 2007)

Im looking for way to make the text looks vintage. Like a general way to make text looks old that i can apply the same method to different fonts.

any help is appreciated.


----------



## Wanque (Apr 30, 2007)

Draw an old man next to it, and he could be saying something like "Oh, I'm so old... and this text was here when my grandfather was a little baby..."


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 30, 2007)

^^^ that was funny as hell!

..but all seriousness aside.. check out this episode of "Pixel Perfect with Bert Monroy"
Episode 14
Description reads:
All the steps for creating rusty and corroded type... old, broken-up and degraded.

Not exactly what you wanted, but it might give you some ideas, otherwise you might want to find a font that is pre-weathered at the usual free font places.


----------



## lolsjoel (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> ^^^ that was funny as hell!
> 
> ..but all seriousness aside.. check out this episode of "Pixel Perfect with Bert Monroy"
> Episode 14
> ...



That guy makes some excellent tutorials.


----------



## friedchicken (May 1, 2007)

@mthrnite
thanks. that would work.


----------

